# Video Game Death Battle!



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;-o2SV6ynJYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o2SV6ynJYQ[/video]

Cloud vs Link,its a pretty epic matchup in the style of the Deadliest Warrior show,some of you may not know that series,but its cool to watch!


People share with me your opinions,what would be the most epic video game charcter matchup?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 31, 2013)

Cmon people,180 views and not one post or opinion on a matchup?U guys are killing me.


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2013)

the views is totally wrong i dont know why but only 7 people have actually read your thread


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 1, 2013)

i am thinking sonic vs mario to the death


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> the views is totally wrong i dont know why but only 7 people have actually read your thread




thats weird,but ok.Today looking at over 190 views from my computer,I never had that happen on my threads b4.


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> thats weird,but ok.Today looking at over 190 views from my computer,I never had that happen on my threads b4.


i know it says that for everyone but thats not how many people have actually read the thread i can see WHOS read it


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i know it says that for everyone but thats not how many people have actually read the thread i can see WHOS read it


oh ok I gotcha!


----------



## blacksun (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i know it says that for everyone but thats not how many people have actually read the thread i can see WHOS read it




Including people who don't log into the website? What do you see? Their IP addresses?


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2013)

blacksun said:


> Including people who don't log into the website? What do you see? Their IP addresses?


i can only see whos read it logged in, so unless people are just stumbling through without being logged but i dont think that counts as views, i think just the front page counts as a view as in the forum sub page, but theyre not actually reading the thread


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> i can only see whos read it logged in, so unless people are just stumbling through without being logged but i dont think that counts as views, i think just the front page counts as a view as in the forum sub page, but theyre not actually reading the thread



oh no'''ss


"Runs & Hides"


----------



## pghdave420 (Aug 1, 2013)

mega man vs bionic commando


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice 1 ^ But I think Megaman would take him.


----------



## pghdave420 (Aug 2, 2013)

lol yea true. i just said that cause they were both good nes games lol


----------



## Nizza (Aug 2, 2013)

power rangers vs streets of rage (sega)


----------



## pghdave420 (Aug 2, 2013)

lol nice nizza.my girl blaze would woop all the power rangers


----------



## Nizza (Aug 2, 2013)

i take it back power rangers vs gargoyles!


----------



## Kingesh (Aug 3, 2013)

They did a goku vs superman one that was pretty sweet, they even got some of the guys from teamfourstar to do the voice acting lol


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 3, 2013)

Team fourstar is awesome,I have found no other DBZ parody that comes close to the ridiculousness they provide,to funny.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Aug 3, 2013)

did anyone see goku vs superman death battle. i shit my self on the outcome (only cause i wanted to see who was gonna win though)


----------



## Kingesh (Aug 3, 2013)

we were just talking about that, yeah the outcome disappointed me a little bit but after looking at the logic behind it I agree.


----------



## pghdave420 (Aug 3, 2013)

how bout arcade classics .simpsons vs tmnt it be 4 on 4 lol.i been playing mame alot lately lol


----------



## Nizza (Aug 3, 2013)

liu kang vs shaq


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 3, 2013)

If Shaq is allowed to turn into Kazaam then it would be a good fight.


----------



## pghdave420 (Aug 3, 2013)

^^^^^ lol funny shit


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;MIOiLqbzDZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIOiLqbzDZE[/video]

This matchup is pretty epic!Just Fast forward to 5:44 for the battle if you want to avoid the commentary.

Thor vs Raiden


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2013)

i fucking cant stand the other dudes voice its really annoying


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 5, 2013)

sunni said:


> i fucking cant stand the other dudes voice its really annoying


lol,I know right?Hes a retarded troll,but is kinda funny at some points.Thats if your reefering to the video,im not sure who yore reefering to,,,im terribly baked atm,,


----------



## sunni (Aug 6, 2013)

after i watched like every death battle last night his voice has grown on me and he is hilarious


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> after i watched like every death battle last night his voice has grown on me and he is hilarious


Lol thats to funny,,were there any matchups that you liked the most?,just curious.


----------



## Kingesh (Aug 6, 2013)

I would like to see a death match between John Marston and Max Payne. The slow motion shootout would be awesome


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yea,Marston was cool n all,Max though,would wreck him IMO.Your right ,slow motion shootouts are badass.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;RG3C3KU82VE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG3C3KU82VE[/video]

Alright heres another one! Samus vs Boba Fett,bad ass bounty hunters with kickass technology duking it out,check it out.


----------



## hardknox72 (Aug 11, 2013)

If anyone wants a real battle hit me up on some COD black ops 2 ni9htmare72 is my gamertag on xbox we can set up a grower clan lol i vote princess peach vs zeldas princess


----------

